# Milford Hospital (Surrey County Sanitorium)



## James Hall (Jan 22, 2006)

The 300 bed Surrey County Sanitorium at Milford was opened in 1928 by the then Minister of Health, Nevill Chamberlain. The site had been bought in 1914, but the First World War delayed building until 1925. It later became a chest hospital, and was administered by the Surrey County Council until nationalisation in 1948. 
The hospital's function changed to geriatric rehabilitation in 1985 with a new 52 bed unit built on site. There has been some demolition including a large double ward block at the southern end of the site in 1993 -94, and several staff houses on Tuesley Lane in 1997. 
Apart from the 80s geriatric unit and the admin building, which are still in use, most buildings are disused, but tightly boarded up, this includes the tower and works department which are to the south of the main complex but difficult to access. Current plans are to demolish all buildings with the exception of the tower, staff houses, works department, admin and geriatric unit and redevelop the site as housing and a recreation ground.
Plans:
http://www.waverley.gov.uk/education/factsheets/factsheet1.asp#Planning%20application
http://www.waverley.gov.uk/planningpolicy/milfordhospital.asp#loc

I visited in middlish 2005, but unfortunately did not manage to gain access (tower entrances bricked up) or any pictures because the appalling weather on that day very nearly put an end to my camera, the architecture is a bit austere, but it looks interesting anyway.


----------



## worldoftheshadows (Jan 24, 2006)

Engineering is fairly empty, Towers also fairly empty but stable, - top ladder through the concrete water tank at the top is kind of hanging on a piece of rotten wood.


----------

